# Hise Shrug



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2006)

I tried Hise Shrugs for the first time today.  Despite the limited ROM, they sure do work your traps pretty good.  I had to go heavy though.  I went up to 275, but I'm sure I could do at least 50% more (maybe even 75%), but I've a rule about how much weight I can add per workout.

In any case, if you haven't tried them, give 'em a shot.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I tried Hise Shrugs for the first time today.  Despite the limited ROM, they sure do work your traps pretty good.  I had to go heavy though.  I went up to 275, but I'm sure I could do at least 50% more (maybe even 75%), but I've a rule about how much weight I can add per workout.
> 
> In any case, if you haven't tried them, give 'em a shot.



Though I don't do any direct upper trap work usually, that always seemed like a cool movement to me.  I'll have to try them just for the Hell of it sometime.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

picture, vid?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> picture, vid?



QFT


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hise Shrug

Not really much to see.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks interesting, i'll give them a try


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

Those look cool.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 15, 2006)

Meh, I feel direct upper trap work is worthless if you're doing some type of deadlifts. I haven't done a shrug for ~9 months minus a few very rare occassions.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Meh, I feel direct upper trap work is worthless if you're doing some type of deadlifts. I haven't done a shrug for ~9 months minus a few very rare occassions.



I agree. I've never done any direct trap work; deadlifts and farmers walks seem to get those suckers to stand out, too.


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2006)

I was doing those back in the 80's, good movement


----------



## KarlW (Jun 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I agree. I've never done any direct trap work; deadlifts and farmers walks seem to get those suckers to stand out, too.


 
To me, Farmers walks and deadlifts seem a much more functional exercise for the traps than any shrugging type movement. The traps are there to lift the shoulders sure, but how often do you need to do that with any weight. More practically, the traps are there to stop the shoulders dropping when you lift stuff up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2006)

KarlW said:
			
		

> To me, Farmers walks and deadlifts seem a much more functional exercise for the traps than any shrugging type movement. The traps are there to lift the shoulders sure, but how often do you need to do that with any weight. More practically, the traps are there to stop the shoulders dropping when you lift stuff up.



More functional indeed, but this is a bodybuilding forum.  Most people here probably don't care about function, heh.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 16, 2006)

...and bingo was his name-o.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Meh, I feel direct upper trap work is worthless if you're doing some type of deadlifts.



I agree, but I can't help but do a few sets of shrugs while I still have all the weight on the bar from deadlifts. My traps are gettin huge!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2006)

I rarely do shrugs. Ive found that snatches and dead lifts are all i need. Snatches hit my top traps dead lifts hit everything else


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 16, 2006)

I may have a go at these. Regular DB/BB shrugs are getting a little dead to me .


----------



## PWGriffin (Jun 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I agree, but I can't help but do a few sets of shrugs while I still have all the weight on the bar from deadlifts. My traps are gettin huge!



You shrug as much weight as you deadlift??  Is this normal??  I deadlift over 400 and I MIGHT do shrugs with 2 plates on each side..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 16, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> You shrug as much weight as you deadlift??  Is this normal??  I deadlift over 400 and I MIGHT do shrugs with 2 plates on each side..



I do DB shrugs and the total weight I use is about 70% of my deadlift weight  and I can BB shrug a lot more than I can DB shrug.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 16, 2006)

I just tried them today. Did 20 reps and they were absolutely brutal. I may do them every once in a while now just to get those traps to grow!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 16, 2006)

Like that article said, even when you do them right, they hurt.


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.americanpowerliftevolution.net/JCHisePage2.html


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

Trying these out nest time.


----------

